
Investing in Julia Computing - one-more-minute
https://hackernoon.com/deconstructing-the-near-perfect-deal-our-investment-in-julia-computing-dca81bb1d779?cn=bWVudGlvbg%3D%3D
======
wodenokoto
The author keeps writing about Julia being freemium and about a business model
and a Julia company.

What is Julia selling for money?

------
r3134107
Would Donald recommend starting a new project with Anaconda/Python or
JuliaPro/Julia?

------
c517402
From the performance graph, it looks like they should be investing in Fortran.

